# Progress so far!



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I use to just put my money into the bank, maybe those high interest savings accounts if I was really keen.

My RRSP is with RBC DC and my broker deals with that and has been for a few years but I have been slowing learning so I can take it over. My Portfolio has grown maybe 1% in 5 years with them 

August / September I start a TFSA for myself and one for my other half. Put the money in stocks.

So far I'm beating the markets! Here are my google charts, I think I have done well so far. Of course it's only been 3 months which means I could lose it all in a few more LOL but so far I think I'm tracking good....


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good!

What happened in your wife's account around Oct 10th? Her TFSA was underperforming the TSX and then just zoomed upwards.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You would have still been better off at 1.25% interest per year in a HISA. It wouldn't beat true inflation but I don't know if there is anything that does.

Good luck - there is always a chance you can become a cracker jack investor if you spend enough time at it.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Four Pillars... three letters. DAY
LOL

royal-mail, how so? I'm up 7% on one and about 1% on the other, that's better than a HISA.

I've got an average of 5% dividend on these stocks as well which helps in the bad times.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

How do you make your portfolio's chart in google like that?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

If you are tracking with your portfolio, simply go down to the chart section below it under performance. I then just clicked the compare to the S&P TSX and voila done.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> If you are tracking with your portfolio, simply go down to the chart section below it under performance. I then just clicked the compare to the S&P TSX and voila done.


Pretty cool. Didn't know you could do that. Just tried it.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Just an update on my progress. Joined this Forum in May 2010, started really tracking things after reading a ton of stuff on here and it's been just over a year since I started tracking and recording everything.

In that year my net worth has grown just shy of $100k

My personal cash balance has grown by $50k, my investments by $40k and my debts (only mortgage debt) has reduced by $10k


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't know RBC could do that for you...nice. I wish TDW would come up with something like that.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Doing some end of year / start of year calculations and I think I'm pretty happy with my results this year.

Jan 2012 - Jan 2013 Net worth has increased 25.7%, debt has been reduce by 3%


----------

